# Dallas Herf Tuesday 10/28 with a special guest



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

We're back at Stafford and Jones for our end of month herf on Tuesday October 28th and with us this time will be Maria Martin from Camacho. For those who don't know Maria, her family has a long pedigree in tobacco...her father is Pedro Martin who started working in his father's factory in Cienfuegos Cuba. Pedro also owned Tabacalera Tropical and when it was sold, Maria came to Camacho. It will be a fun herf. S&J is located on the NE corner of Plano and Campbell Roads in Richardson. We'll start after 5pm in the cigar lounge. Drinks are free (remember to tip for the drinks and service). See yall there.


----------

